# How to adjust blower speed?



## chrism7 (Aug 23, 2009)

Hi I have a Goodman pgb024075-1 and need to increase the speed of the blower. I have tried to understand the wiring diagram and couldnt find where to adjust it. Is it on the actual blower or on the electrical panel? Any help is greatly appreciated. here is a link to the diagram its on page 12. http://site.famousparts.com/goodman/IO-148.pdf


----------



## newtech (Mar 21, 2009)

Looks like you have a 2 speed motor. Black is for cooling and red is for heating. Check the board and see if that is how it is wired. Why do you need more fan speed??? What is the age of the unit???


----------



## chrism7 (Aug 23, 2009)

The bedrooms get good flow but the living room kitchen and dining room all get poor flow. It has been recently serivced and all filters have been changed. Ive been under the house and couldnt find any loose ducts. So can I change the fan to a higher setting by moving the black wire or is there just one speed for hot and cold?


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Newtech is right there is only two blower speeds for this design according to the schematics.

I agree why do you need more air?

You could have a capacitor going out or a fan motor starting to sieze up if you have noticed a reduction in air volume.

Have you check your filter lately?


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Black is high speed for this motor.

What type of dwelling do you have?

House, trailer, modulare?


----------



## chrism7 (Aug 23, 2009)

Its a house just moved in a month ago. The air is cold theres just not enough volume to cool some of the rooms. It has trouble keeping the room with the thermostat at 78 and will run for an hour or so at a time during the afternoon.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

What you may have to do is with the romms that have great air volume is install a damper in the branch and adjust them down a little making the air go to the other rooms.


----------



## chrism7 (Aug 23, 2009)

I have already closed the dampers a little in the bedrooms to try an increase the flow. It made a little difference but not enough and if I close them any more the bedrooms wont have enough volume.


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Where do you live?

and 

What is the sq ft of your house?


----------



## chrism7 (Aug 23, 2009)

Columbia, sc and the sq ft is 1100


----------



## Plumber101 (Feb 25, 2009)

Here in Ks 1100 sqft would need a 2.5tn a/c were from the model number you posted you have a 2 tn a/c and a 75k BTU furnace (Package unit) Not to say you are sized wrong but something to check.

Now that I have said this, this is only a rule of thumb.

Many factors come into play such as; ceiling height, attic insulation, number of windows, wall construction and insulation, region and more...

You might have a local company out to do a Manual J. There is a link on this site somewhere but Im not sure where. Or Google "Home owner Manual J" and do one yourself.

Whitout this it is really hard to say. Also with a package unit "I would think" this was installed after the house was built and ducting may not be sized correctly...just a thought


----------



## chrism7 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thanks for all the help ill look into a manual j


----------



## kennzz05 (Nov 11, 2008)

your problem is most likely going to be poor duct design especially if the affected rooms are the furthest away from the unit


----------



## chrism7 (Aug 23, 2009)

Yeah the rooms farthest from the unit have the worst flow. Its like a maze of duct work under the house.


----------

